# Bloated (constipated?) betta



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

One of my bettas has been bloated for a while now. I tried fasting for a couple days, fed him some pea, then fasted him a couple more days, and no change. So I fed him a wee bit for a couple days, and now he's more bloated. I suspect he's constipated.
So I've started fasting him again (only been one day since I feed him last), and bumped the temperature slightly (from 78F to 80F). He was looking a little bit paler than usual today. 

Looking at him from above, I see no pineconing. He looks more just like a betta that ate too much. 

Otherwise he seems to be swimming well, and still active, though he was looking a little lethargic today.

I was thinking maybe some epsom salt would help, but I wasn't sure the ratio, and if it would be better to just soak him in an epsom salt bath for a short time, or add it to his tank. He's in his own 5 gallon tank.


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

I went ahead and added some epsom salt, the lowest ratio I found on the internet (1/8 teaspoon for 5 gallons). Added with a regular water change. So hopefully that'll help.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Why don't you post this in the hospital section.

Perhaps there's a way to administer an enema to your fish.


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

:lol:

Good point, if a mod feels like moving to hospital, I'd be much obliged


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol at giving it an enema. Good luck with that! Moved to the Hospital section. Sorry to hear your Betta is having some issues BD, wish I had some advice for ya. Hope he gets better soon.


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks John 

I'll fast him for one more day, then try some cooked pea again.


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Poor guy is not doing well. He's been very pale the last two days, and more lethargic. He still swims up to greet me, but most of the day he's just sitting on the bottom. He's still as bloated as ever besides not having anything to eat except a bit of pea the last few days. I think I can see some pineconing now too  
I'll try a round of tetracycline I guess (since I have some on hand), and maybe some antibacterial food, but it might be too late...


----------

